# Troy-bilt Storm model 1130



## rdemaria (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi,
New to forum. Looking to purchase a used 30” cut Troy model 1130. Any recommendations? 
Tucumseh 11hp, elect start, power steering, 
I think it was a Lowe’s product.

Any info on whether to buy or not buy greatly appreciated. 

Rick


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Rick...depending on price and condition, it is a very capable machine. The MTD products IMHO don't have the build quality of some of the other brands, but parts are readily available and they are very easy to fix and repair. With proper service and care they will do the job for decades.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Is that around a 2005????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rick

I have a smaller storm, a 2410 that I've been doing a 300' gravel driveway and turnaround for a few years now and it's held up just fine. I got it abused with a trashed friction and drive disc but since replacing those so I could use it, I'm happy.
It's not Ariens or Honda build quality but it gets the job done and as long as I don't try to eat part of a tree, frozen newspaper or run into it with a car it should keep on going for quite some time. I pitty the car that runs into my 70's ariens. It'll take the bumper off it. :devil:
IMHO If you're happy with the price for it's condition I wouldn't hesitate.

If you get the serial number off it you can tell the year. If it's the same as mine it's the fifth digit - - > Serial # 1J02"8"BXXXX = 2008

.


----------

